# Cowboys @ Panthers 1PM 10-21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I didn't expect much of this team, but I would like them to stop disappointing me for one day. Kalil is out for the season and Gamble might be as well, so we're going to be without our only good lineman and our best DB. So our weaknesses are even weaker now. Not even sure what our strengths are. Beason is out, but that just means Kuechly gets to move to the middle where he's more comfortable. I would really love to see Cam start playing up to his capabilities, but I think a big part of the problem is that he's well aware of how bad his line is.

At least the Tar Heel fans are crying into their pillows tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Geeshm Cam has two spectacular runs and a couple of nice balls...then he misses the receiver by ten yards on that pick...just baffling.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All things considered we didn't play horribly in this game. We just didn't play well enough. The refs surely did us no favors at all on our last real chance. It sure as hell did not look as though Dallas should have been awarded that timeout and that was definitely pass interference on the fourth down play. The horsecollar was a bad call, but they were calling what it looked like instead of what it was. If we were a slightly better team we'd have a winning record right now, but we keep losing games that we should be able to win.


----------

